# Renaissance Aruba owner



## gmarine (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking for thoughts from owners about the Renaissance Aruba's recent $1115 Special Assessment.


----------



## nalismom (Nov 15, 2013)

I think it's time for renovations and apparently this includes the pool and decking.  We own 2 weeks and I am thankful they put off the due date til 3/31/2014.  The reno's help maintain value.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 15, 2013)

nalismom said:


> I think it's time for renovations and apparently this includes the pool and decking.  We own 2 weeks and I am thankful they put off the due date til 3/31/2014.  The reno's help maintain value.



A large portion of the maintenance fees is supposed to go into a reserve fund for future renovations. Several years ago I was told by management that it was approximately 25% of the fees that went into reserve. If thats the case then there should be no need for a Special Assessment. Over the years I've repeatedly asked management for an accounting of the maintenance fees and they havent provided anything in the last 10 years or so. Management doesnt like to provide owners with any information. They expect owners to just go along with whatever they say. 

As far as adding value, that remains to be seen. The last time they did a renovation it did nothing for value. As with all timeshares, sale and rental prices are way down. My problem is justifying paying $1100 for a timeshare that isnt worth that much, even though high season and oceanview.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2013)

*Assesment Fee*

I have stayed at the Ren for a few nights and last year decided to purchase a unit and was able to get a ground floor unit for week 48.  We are out of here on Turkey Day and will arrive one day early.  Last year when down there I was told a single room has been renovated and after asking to see it because I was interested in ownership I was denied.  I am guessing the reason was the purchase was not from their office.

So far my experience has been good there and I with the renovations would not only include the rooms which are finally suppose to get wifi but a set of restrooms outside so you do not have to trek through the lobby dripping wet. The other nice addition would be a hot tub but not holding my breath.  There is enough to do there and normally we exhange for the Marriott Ocean Club so this will be much different but a good change overall.  Like stated earlier at least we have till end of March to pay the assesment.

Have a good day and a Happy Thanksgiving.

Dave


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 24, 2013)

We were there in August....the 1 BR definitely needed renovating. The couch was so gross I put a few beach towels over it before I would sit on it. However the bed was very comfortable


----------



## gmarine (Dec 9, 2013)

Take a look at your purchase contracts.  Assuming its the same as mine, it doesnt allow for Special Assessments. Management is saying its permitted because Special Assessments are standard practice in Aruba. 

As usual management is avoiding all questions about the renovations. They call owners "partners" but you cant get a simple answer from them as to where the reserve fund went.


----------



## musical2 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought there so long ago (1992) that I just can't find my purchase documents anymore to check them for special assessment language.  However, I'd like to know where the reserve went also.


----------

